# Cobra riggers belt



## Loki (Jul 10, 2012)

Last year I picked up a new web belt for work / travel stuff. The company is called "Endeavor Stitch works". I have been extremely happy with the product. Double stitched, quality hand made production made in America by Americans / veteran owned and operated. On the outside of the belt they sew on a cover to protect the belt itself from abrasion and damage. I really like the buckle and assembly. In order to release it I don't have to feed the entire belt through just unsnap the buckle. I have had the belt about year or so and it has held up well to many different environments, climates and activities. Check them out of the web they have numerous related type products. They also have a very low production rate and Quality control / Quality assurance is very high. The stitiching is holding up very well. In the past soem of my belt of this type have freded and or had the stitch come out or apart. These cost a just little more than average but I think it's worth it.

Here's a link to his company page;
http://endeavorstitchworks.com/cobra-gun-belts/

The Cobra belt






Smoke jumpers belt


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2012)

Do the Cobra belt buckles fit through belt loops on trousers?


----------



## Loki (Jul 10, 2012)

pardus said:


> Do the Cobra belt buckles fit through belt loops on trousers?


Keep the buckle clipped, take the running end out, adjust to your waist as you would your normal riggers belt then wallah your done. When you need to adjust or undo the belt simply unsnap the buckle. Good to go I really like it when doing weapons classes, shooting matches wearing gear and or working projects because I don't have to take the running end out of the belt all the way. I wouldn't use a buckle like this for emergency rappel but according to the safety standards its safe and will hold. But once again I wouldn't do it and trust a buckle of that design to hold my full body weight. I have used it as a backup safety belt while working as rappel master / safety on site as well several times.


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2012)

IMTT said:


> Keep the buckle clipped, take the running end out, adjust to your waist as you would your normal riggers belt then wallah your done. When you need to adjust or undo the belt simply unsnap the buckle. Good to go I really like it when doing weapons classes, shooting matches wearing gear and or working projects because I don't have to take the running end out of the belt all the way. I wouldn't use a buckle like this for emergency rappel but according to the safety standards its safe and will hold. But once again I wouldn't do it and trust a buckle of that design to hold my full body weight. I have used it as a backup safety belt while working as rappel master / safety on site as well several times.


 
I must be tired or misunderstanding this. Im a little lost as to the purpose of the buckle then if you by pass it when taking the belt on and off. :ehh:


----------



## Loki (Jul 10, 2012)

pardus said:


> I must be tired or misunderstanding this. Im a little lost as to the purpose of the buckle then if you by pass it when taking the belt on and off. :ehh:


You don't take the buckle off the belt, is it permanently a fixed to one side. This allows you a running end for threading it through your belt loops. Photo 1 top displays that pretty clear. I thought the same thing you did when I first purchased it but it was recommended by several friends. I tried it and really lie it now. Particular when you go to take a dump in the head or porta-potty your gear stays on your belt.


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2012)

IMTT said:


> You don't take the buckle off the belt, is it permanently a fixed to one side. This allows you a running end for threading it through your belt loops. Photo 1 top displays that pretty clear. I thought the same thing you did when I first purchased it but it was recommended by several friends. I tried it and really lie it now. Particular when you go to take a dump in the head or porta-potty your gear stays on your belt.


 
Yeah I get that, I just dont see the advantage over a standard riggers belt or the purpose of the quick release buckle when using the loops. Or am I over thinking this and it is the same as a standard riggers belt while looped and the buckle jus comes into play when used above the pants?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 10, 2012)

T, the Cobra buckle is rated on par with roll pin buckles are for climbing etc. The advantage is if you need a shit really quickly you can undo the buckle straight away instead of undoing the velcro and then unlashing the webbing. This helps avoid unsightly skids.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 10, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> T, the Cobra buckle is rated on par with roll pin buckles are for climbing etc. The advantage is if you need a shit really quickly you an undo the buckle straight away instead of undoing the velcro and then unlashing the webbing. This helps avoid unsightly skids.


HA!


----------



## Loki (Jul 10, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> T, the Cobra buckle is rated on par with roll pin buckles are for climbing etc. The advantage is if you need a shit really quickly you an undo the buckle straight away instead of undoing the velcro and then unlashing the webbing. This helps avoid unsightly skids.


And that reason as well!


----------



## pardus (Jul 10, 2012)

Now it is clear to me!   lol


----------



## Loki (Jul 11, 2012)

Besides guys; Chicks Dig it!  It's not how you do, but how you look doing it...


----------

